# Professional and Educational Organizations > Professional and Educational Organizations Discussion Forum >  SouthEastern Opticians Conference

## Diane

The SouthEastern Opticians Conference will be held at the Renaissance Waverly Hotel in Atlanta, GA on August 24, 25, 26, 2001.  I am attaching a file that includes the registration form and the educational program.  For information, contact Wink Colley at 770-949-5554, or Diane Drake at 770-228-3450 or Diane's e-mail at DianeDrake@aol.com.

----------

